# Gauging Interest - alTTon Towers Sep 2010



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just an idea at the moment, but have made some initial enquiries to Alton Towers about having a get together for all you TT owning fun seekers during September.

Was thinking what TT owners would like so have enquired about

*Group Discount* - Can be done, with a choice of packages available or just a discounted entrance ticket. Some of the packages include early access to the park as well.
*Secure and segregated parking* - This can be done
*Photo Opportunities inside the park* - Unfortunatley they are playing hardball on this one. They are sponsored by Peugeot and are taking a hard line on letting a load of Audis pose for photos by the castle/rides/lake :twisted:

Anyway, all we have done at the moment is enquire. Alton Towers is pretty central to most of England and would be a fun day out as well as a good chance for a get together.

So just looking to gauge the level of interest........or not as the case may be. Responses in either direction are welcomed


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Matt...... idea sounds good mate. I only live around 40 mins away from the park and i think this would be a good meet opportunity.

However i can see why they may not want to let some TT's into the park, also if they DID agree to this, it would have to be in the summer as id imagine they will only let the TT's in after the park has closed, therefore needs to be light around 7-8pm.

But yeh, sounds good 

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Could be a good laugh this. 

DAZ


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

sounds like a brilliat idea, few people might wanna drop there cars off at vagcheck too


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

Sounds gud, i'm reasonably local so i'd prob be up for this!

Phil


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

quite surprised only 4 people are interested in this. would have thought it would appeal to fun loving tt owners :?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like fun and i only live 9 miles from Alton Towers.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry I *HATE* these kind of parks :twisted: However good luck anyway.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Sorry I *HATE* these kind of parks :twisted: However good luck anyway.


You surprise me Les. I really enjoyed going with rachel last year. Is it the rides or just the general fun you object to!

(joke)


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

id be up for this, would we be able to que jump if theres enough of us :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I *HATE* these kind of parks :twisted: However good luck anyway.
> ...


 Just not my kind of fun (old fogy here) the crowds and rides don't do it for me mate sorry. I'm a more laid back kinda person. However I am sure there will be plenty up for this so good luck.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Me and Lee defo :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

les said:


> Sorry I *HATE* these kind of parks :twisted: However good luck anyway.


I've seen Les's auditions for Driving Miss Daisy so I'm not the least surprised that he doesn't like rollercoasters. :wink:

We'd be up for this. Can never get enough of Nemesis!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I *HATE* these kind of parks :twisted: However good luck anyway.
> ...


 Gimme the hills, mountains, valleys, lakes and the countryside any day. You can keep your crowds, hot dogs, screaming teenagers and kids, rip off cones of chips, crap over priced food, thumping music (if that's what they call it) :x I enjoy the simple things which money can't buy :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

les said:


> I enjoy the simple things which money can't buy :wink:


.......where do you pickup your free of charge headlight covers from then Les!?   

Lee


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy the simple things which money can't buy :wink:
> ...


 Harrr, it does not include simple things like you Lee though :wink: Dare to be different.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Just as a pointer, we went for the late opening when they do the Halloween theme for a couple of weeks in October. It was fantastic! No queues for the rides, at all. And I mean no queues, whatsoever. We were coming off the ride and walking round just to get straight back on again. We got on every ride at least 3 times. Much better than going in the summer with all the crowds.

Perhaps worth considering going that little bit later in the year - it's much more fun.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> Just as a pointer, we went for the late opening when they do the Halloween theme for a couple of weeks in October. It was fantastic! No queues for the rides, at all. And I mean no queues, whatsoever. We were coming off the ride and walking round just to get straight back on again. We got on every ride at least 3 times. Much better than going in the summer with all the crowds.
> 
> Perhaps worth considering going that little bit later in the year - it's much more fun.


Hi Mark. Definitley flexible on the dates. i put september as thats when we have gone for the past two years. on a september weekday once the kids are all back at school its really quiet - so quiet that they wouldnt sell us fast track passes at the gate as they told us we wouldnt need them.

Currently just trying to see if people would be interested in going so dates are completely up for discussion at the moment


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Sounds like this could be a laugh. I'd be up for this


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

shell said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy the simple things which money can't buy :wink:
> ...


Liverpool the land where everything is free if you can run quick enough


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


 Nerwcastle land of forgotten prem football and land of little hope. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds ace  i'm provisionally down


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I would love this one!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Any date, put me down...plus 1... 
Steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

les said:


> Sorry I *HATE* these kind of parks :twisted: However good luck anyway.


 How about a visit to West Midlands Safari Park then?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

audimad said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I *HATE* these kind of parks :twisted: However good luck anyway.
> ...


.... and have your car ripped apart by monkeys


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

manphibian said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Come on, dont call Les a monkey. He is from Liverpool, a completely different breed...  
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

will start a list when i am not replying on the phone !!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Just to let you know if you have a Tesco's club card, with ur last points you will have recieved another panflet with offes on and one being

Alton Towers
Free adult entry for one full paying adult priced @ the gate

Gate price is £38 so for 2 that works out £19 each  cheaper than the online price 

Shell


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Further to shell's post above, the sun are also giving free tickets away in the paper as of tomorrow, it's one of those collect the tokens things, not sure how many there are to collect but i will grab the paper tomorrow in work and have a look at how many there are and the expiry date of the tickets


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

you need to collect 7 tokens and you can only have one set per address, you get 2 free adult tickets so when you get the dates which are available everyone should apply for the same date, free day out


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> you need to collect 7 tokens and you can only have one set per address, you get 2 free adult tickets so when you get the dates which are available everyone should apply for the same date, free day out


Well isn't someone on the ball :wink: :lol: Thats exactly what i had in mind though


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

me, my mrs and my brother and his mrs went last year with the free tickets, i might come with you guys but i cant go on rides so wouldnt be much point, so instead i will get a few lots of tickets and flog them on ebay, you can get about £30 a set because people buy and sell to get the date they want


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> me, my mrs and my brother and his mrs went last year with the free tickets


What a mouth full that was! haha did you not take the dog? :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> me, my mrs and my brother and his mrs went last year with the free tickets, i might come with you guys but i cant go on rides so wouldnt be much point, so instead i will get a few lots of tickets and flog them on ebay, you can get about £30 a set because people buy and sell to get the date they want


Dont you like the rides???


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

no i love them but since my motorbike accident my legs fucked and i dont think i would be able to survive a ride without losing my leg :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> no i love them but since my motorbike accident my legs fucked and i dont think i would be able to survive a ride without losing my leg :lol:


can you take it off and put it back on after


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i wish i could, although it was a close call to having it amputated so dont know whether im lucky or not


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi All

We have done the tokens thing several times, and used tesco clubcard vouchers whem we took the family to legoland.
If we get a few going the group discount makes it only £21 per head anyway and that is with a separate section of secure parking for us TT'ers.
However if people would prefer to try and sort out offers independantly then thats cool. This thread was just to see how many would be up for a day out - tbh I thought there would be more interest but its months away so no rush  
Matt


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Matt, Me and shez are up for this one, she's been in my ear since she read the post!! :lol:


----------



## gday (Feb 25, 2010)

sounds like a very good idea


----------

